# Jekyll Island 2-13...2/3 Slam



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I was at the Jekyll Pier with the sun this morning, ready to get in some fishing before the T-storms built for the afternoon. It was a GREAT morning to be out there, waders and a sweatshirt felt fine, overcast skies almost glassy, clear water...

Trout were where it was at for the first part of the day, and I ended up catching five of these guys....










They all bit a Riptide Mud Minnow on a 1/16th Mission: Fishin' jighead.

Next up was a Redfish Magic, and four Ga. Slots just couldn't stand it. Here's one of the victims...










Oddly, I was trolling either a piece of shrimp, or a Gulp! minnow the whole time I was out there today, and didn't get the first bite on either one...

I loaded up and headed for home about 1145... 










On the way out, I decided to stop off at a couple of my "Walking Around" holes, and toss the Redfish Magic some more. Picked up one more trout, making the total of 10 fish for the day.

Not too shabby.  

Headed for Jacksonville Pier with Ms. Railroader in the morning.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome report. Makin me jealous as i sit here and study while it is 30 degrees outside and raining. Keep the posts coming though there what help me through the winter.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice Report Rr....


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*nice report*

can't wait to get out again


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Great report and pics.WTG RR


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Awesome Pics as always.



> Headed for Jacksonville Pier with Ms. Railroader in the morning


Now that's the way to spend Valentine's Day.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Dam RR you are really making me want to get a outback. Nice reds!! There are too many places around here for one so it makes perfect sense. Take into account that I've never set ass in a kayak so, I really am clueless as to where to start. I also live in a condo so i can't bring it inside everyday. Would it be ok to just leave it on my XJ?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

rhorm said:


> Dam RR you are really making me want to get a outback. Nice reds!! There are too many places around here for one so it makes perfect sense. Take into account that I've never set ass in a kayak so, I really am clueless as to where to start. I also live in a condo so i can't bring it inside everyday. Would it be ok to just leave it on my XJ?


Here's a couple of good places to start...kayakfishingstuff.com and JaxKayakFishing.com

As for permanent storage on top of the Jeep...I'd say that dog won't hunt. No storage at your condo complex??? Get with the manager, I bet there's somewhere secure that you could quietly store it. Might take a little "palm grease" is all.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Here's a couple of good places to start...kayakfishingstuff.com and JaxKayakFishing.com
> 
> As for permanent storage on top of the Jeep...I'd say that dog won't hunt. No storage at your condo complex??? Get with the manager, I bet there's somewhere secure that you could quietly store it. Might take a little "palm grease" is all.


Yeah it's a real pain in the ass to store something like a kayak here. I would have to get it up and over the second floor balcony. Even then I would have a kayak in my living room. LOL  May have to pull in a 3rd party to store it for me. Or maybe just wait till my lease is up and get a house. I think I'm gonna start a new thread for kayak storage ides.


----------

